# fenders on new Synapse?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Been looking for a new bike for the missus so she can ride in the rain, something that can accept full-coverage fenders (like Honjos or SKS/Esges). I was all resigned to find an old steel bike or perhaps a cyclocross frame, but last week while poking around in the LBS I noticed some 2010 Cannondale Synapses that have "braze-ons" (sic) on both front & rear dropouts. One of them was a pretty low-end model, aluminum frame, was selling for ~$800 ...the other looked like it was a carbon frame & fork, selling for ~$1350.

I'm wondering if either of these bikes really has enough clearance at the fork crown & bottom-braket/chainstay junction for full-coverage fenders.

Wife would *love* it if she could have a Synapse as her foul-weather bike, since she currently rides a 2006 Synapse and it was hard as hell to finally get her comfortably fit to that. If she could at least have a frame that's close geometrically/dimensionally to her current bike it would make her that much more enthusiastic about riding a backup bike.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

bump

Anybody? Bueller?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't have direct experience but on one of my rides, I did notice an aluminum Synapse with full fenders front and rear. Let me see if I see the rider again and will take a closer look.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

My curiosity piqued, I looked at the Cannondale website. It looks like the aluminum Synapse 5 and six are spec'ed with long-reach brakes and fender bosses. All the carbon models have short reach brakes and unadorned dropouts. They could still rock SKS Raceblades, though.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a new Carbon 5 and can vouch that there's no way you could put fenders (or a rack, for that matter) on this bike. The aluminum models are more suited for this type of application anyway, similar to what I recently put on my Specialized Sequoia, which is designed more for "light touring".


----------

